# Best throwline



## scubadude1188 (Apr 28, 2008)

In your opinion what is the best throwline?


----------



## rbtree (Apr 28, 2008)

What treeco said. I like the 2.2mm ZI as it tangles less than the 1.75....but use the 1.75 most of the time for long tosses.

I had some 1.4mm by a different company...may have been Allgear, got it at the ISA Hawaii conference. Lost it..it was nice, smooth, stiffish, though it may have broken in to be soft and tangly.....

I hear NE Rope's new lines are real smooth and good.


----------



## D Mc (Apr 28, 2008)

Zing It (2.2) with 12 oz bag. Really good combo. Handles the short shots and the longer shots really well. So far the best combo I have tried.

D Mc


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve (Apr 29, 2008)

D Mc said:


> Zing It (2.2) with 12 oz bag. Really good combo. Handles the short shots and the longer shots really well. So far the best combo I have tried.
> 
> D Mc



Go the Zing it, i use a 10oz and a 8 oz Harrison Rocket throw bag


----------



## treeman4x4dude (Apr 29, 2008)

KiwiTreeSteve said:


> Go the Zing it, i use a 10oz and a 8 oz Harrison Rocket throw bag


The 10oz and the 8oz in my opinion are way to light 14 & 12oz are the way to go, they will run the line down better especially on the rougher barked trees eg: pines.


----------



## KiwiTreeSteve (Apr 29, 2008)

havent had too many problems as yet, but have been considering buying a 12oz at some point. 

another hamilton local aye?

nice to finnaly get some rain huh?


----------



## deercatcher (Apr 30, 2008)

I like a 12 oz bag on 3mm. tangles less.


----------



## scubadude1188 (Apr 30, 2008)

Are there any throwlines that just don't work very well at all so I know to stay clear of them?


----------



## scubadude1188 (May 2, 2008)

How do you guys like fling it? I found some for cheap and wanted to know if it was any good or was just a rip off of zing it.


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 2, 2008)

scubadude1188 said:


> How do you guys like fling it? I found some for cheap and wanted to know if it was any good or was just a rip off of zing it.



What did you get? We can't help you evaluate without more info...


----------



## scubadude1188 (May 3, 2008)

I haven't gotten it yet. I've just seen it advertised on different websites. I didn't know if anyone would recognize it by the brand name or not.


----------



## Fireaxman (May 11, 2008)

I have some and I like it better than the ZI. The coating is slicker, it falls through the tops of these pine trees better and doesnt tangle as badly. 

I did not get enough of it though, the 150 feet I bought is down to 75 feet due to wear and tear. When I got ready to replace it I bought a thousand feet of Zing It because it was so highly recomended, and because I was getting it with some other stuff from Sherrill. Now I have to use up the Zing It before I can go back to Fling It. I was actually pretty content with the 12 oz weight with the Fling It, but I had to go to a 16 oz with the Zing It. My TIP's are typicaly between 75 and 90 feet in pretty thick Loblolly canopies, and getting a bag down through the branches can be a pain.

The kind, height, and density of the canopy of the trees you typicly work in probably has a lot to do with what line and bag performs well for you. Thicker lines handle better if you dont have to go too high or come back down through too much brush. Smaller weights make higher shots more easily if the brush is not too bad, but my 150 feet of Fling It is down to 75 feet primarily from hang-ups with the 12 oz bag in thick pine tops. My next throw line combination will be 225 feet of Fling It and a 16 oz bag with a small ring. The small ring works through the brush better if I need to pull the bag back up through any branches.


----------



## 2dogs (May 11, 2008)

12 oz bag and small ZingIt. I'm looking at a Big Shot for taller pines and firs that are in a summer camp.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 1, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried 2mm Dyna-Glide? Been using Fling-It for a while. Saw that DG is stronger (2mm thick and 1100#'s tensile strength), that's more than twice as strong as 1.75 mm FI. It's also supposed to be more snag resistant. Just wondering if anyone thinks that the DG is worth the extra money?


----------



## md_tree_dood (Oct 1, 2009)

Fling it is junk, it snaps at even the slightest tug. Zing it is really nice, although if you get a knot in it, you will never get it out. Dynaglide is really nice too but its not round, its shaped more like tape, it looks round but it's really not. I have ZI and Dynaglide lines and use the zing it for tosses over 70+ feet because it flies better than DG but DG is stronger so I use it more everyday. I always use 16oz throwballs no matter what the height I'm trying to reach, that way I don't have to worry about the line running.


----------



## RacerX (Oct 1, 2009)

md_tree_dood said:


> Fling it is junk, it snaps at even the slightest tug. Zing it is really nice, although if you get a knot in it, you will never get it out. Dynaglide is really nice too but its not round, its shaped more like tape, it looks round but it's really not. I have ZI and Dynaglide lines and use the zing it for tosses over 70+ feet because it flies better than DG but DG is stronger so I use it more everyday. I always use 16oz throwballs no matter what the height I'm trying to reach, that way I don't have to worry about the line running.



I'm kind of surprised to hear that you can easily break Fling-It. The 1.75mm version has a breaking strength of 450 #'s, the 2.2mm is at 650 #'s.


----------



## John464 (Oct 1, 2009)

i use target throwline by All Gear. I dislike zing it for the tangles. I have a few zing its that I didnt have the patience to get unravelled still sitting in my shop. Somethin thicker is better for me. Holds up well too, been using this for a few years now. Before I switched I use to use the yellow line from Bailey's which milks prematurely.


----------

